# Floor ok for a 125G ?



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm putting a standard 6' long 125 gallon tank on the second floor of my bi-level home. It has to go parallel to the joist. The good news is it will be up against the wall and the center of the tank will be running directly over the steel I beam of the floor. The joists are laid out so the length of the tank will be supported on both sides by a joist underneath it. Basically the support structure is 2 2x10s running underneath the length of the tank for less than 3', then the I beam, then 2 other 2x10s running underneath the length of the tank for less than 3'. No other serious amount of weight is resting on the joists supporting the tank. I figure the proximity of the tank to the steel I beam should be sufficient to support 1,200- 1,500 pounds but I'd like to get some other opinions.


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

*disclaimer: I am NOT a structural engineer.

Not sure if I'm simply not understanding. Are you saying the span of the joists and I beam is only 3'? (I am skeptical of that being the case.) If you have a steel I beam running the full length of the tank and it flanked by 2x10 joists also running the length I would *think* you'd be fine. But again, that also depends on the span of said joists/beam.

Check out my quick sketch, is that accurate or your setting? Where are the joists & beam supports relative to the tank?


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

The tank is 6' long. The length of the tank will be parallel to the joist and perpendicular to the I beam. The center of the tank will be directly over the I beam. Two joist will support the tank on either side of the I beam and they are well centered under it. The span of the joist are much longer than 3' but the tank itself will not set on the joists any farther than 3' from the I beam. I included the 3' part as the closer a weight gets to the center of a span, the less weight it can support. I'd post a picture but I've tried and failed too many times to try again... Your drawing looks good except the I beam. Joist rest on top of I beams perpendicularly.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Everything sounds perfectly fine structurally. Not sure if the joists sit on top of the beam or if they are hung off it. If they are hung off the beam and they have the proper joist hangers and fasteners, everything will be fine (I am assuming that the joists are 16 " o.c). It sounds like the beam will be taking the majority of the weight anyway.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The stand... how is the weight dispersed? Metal stand, with weight only on four points, or wood stand, with weight across the full length?


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

It's wood. Evenly distributed around the diameter.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You should be good.


----------

